
Ask HN: What simple tool do you use to manage your bookmarks? - thojest
I am looking for an easy and highly accessible tool to manage my bookmarks. It would be very nice if it is browser and platform independent.
======
alok-g
I maintain a static HTML file with all my bookmarks, which also includes
embedded search boxes for Google, Wikipedia, etc. It forms a much better home
page + new tab page than anything else. File is automatically sync'd between
various devices using variois tools.

------
giorgos_tsif
I’m building Tefter [1]. It’s a privacy-focused bookmarks manager with social
aspects and feeds

Features

* Full-text search in the content of the bookmarked pages

* Import from pocket, pinboard or browser

* Ability to assign tags to bookmarks

* Automatic tagging

* Filter by tags, domain or user

* Organise in lists

* List subscription

* Feeds (like theverge [2] or hackernews [3] )

* You can follow users and feeds and build you customised newsfeed

* Archiving

* Dead-link discovery

* "read later" capabilities

* Readable-mode (preserves only the content of articles - removes ads)

* Powerful previews for youtube, soundcloud and mixcloud

* Browser extension to quickly bookmark pages and search

* Desktop and mobile apps

* Slack integration

* Public api

and the list will keep growing!

It’s currently in beta so feedback is welcome.

[1] [https://tefter.io](https://tefter.io) [2]
[https://tefter.io/~theverge](https://tefter.io/~theverge) [3]
[https://tefter.io/~hackernews](https://tefter.io/~hackernews)

------
frindo
I posted about an extension I built to help me manage my bookmarks yesterday.
It sends you an email of all the bookmarks you make for that day at the end of
a day (similar to a news letter). You can find it at linkdrop.co

It sounds like you are more concerned with management than rediscovery,
though, so it might not solve your usecase. In that case, I would definitely
recommend getpocket.com for saving bookmarks across browsers/machines.

------
raindropm
I recently spring clean my bookmark to bare essentials, because I found that I
rarely use them anymore. If I want to read something, I save it to Pocket.
RSS+Feedly for sites that I want to follow. For site that I want to keep for
historical purpose, I save the url and screenshot in Google Keep, label it,
archive and forget, without cluttering the bookmark.

Actually, I also use this method (keep-archive) in Google Keep for keeping
other site too (the 'archive' button is so satisfying to use. It lifts the
burden to manage bookmark out of your head, and I know the information is
there, in my Google Keep, if I want to see it again (Note: I don't)

For sites I use frequently, I put it in new tab screen using chrome extension
called Toby. If it start to accumulate, then I review it, discard it, or save
it in specific label in Google keep.

~~~
quambene
Your archiving method seems like a waste of time if a) you don't need them,
and b) you could just save a bookmark with one click in your browser.

I believe bookmarks (or something similar) have still its place in an
increasingly digital world.

~~~
raindropm
Funnily the another me deep inside somehow agree with you lol. I even think
about it while archiving 'Do I really need it in the future?'

However as a neat freak, archiving things, put it out of sight, gives me a bit
peace of mind. With bookmark, I still see its accumulated through time and
always feel the need to do something about it, even it not necessary.

Maybe one day I will realize and decide that all the thing I save is just
nonsense and throw everything away. One day...:)

~~~
quambene
I can relate with you!

However, to prevent the time-expensive and often difficult-to-answer question
'Do I really need it in the future?', I'm archiving (more or less) everything.

Concerning your archiving method, I am suggesting: Create a folder in your
bookmarks called 'Archive'. A psychological trick to reduce mental burden
similar to the archive button in Google Keep :)

~~~
raindropm
Sound like the sanest and sustainable way dealing with information overload.
I'll give it a try, Thanks. :)

------
guyuzkr
I recently found out about Larder.io[1]. It nicely integrates with github
stars, web clipper and has an API. I like it for it's simplicity as most of
these tools are way too much for simple bookmarking.

[1] [https://larder.io](https://larder.io)

------
amerkhalid
WordPress. Not simple to setup or free but once it is setup, it is pretty
simple to use.

I use bookmarklet on desktop and WordPress app on phone to post anything
interesting to my bookmarks blog. It is pretty easy to search. Sometimes I use
tags but usually not. It appears to be a messy collection of links, videos,
quotes. But it works great for my purposes.

Blog: [https://www.chaosplay.com](https://www.chaosplay.com)

------
return1
I wanted the simplest way to save bookmarks, with a single click like i do in
the browser, so i made this: [https://pinplz.com](https://pinplz.com)

You can browse chronologically (blog-like), by tag, by domain, leave notes. It
also saves the referrer of the bookmark, which is handy when i can't remember
where i found the link.

~~~
quambene
How do you add bookmarks in pinplz without using the third-party toolbar
button?

~~~
return1
actually you can't right now.

Also note that it doesn't inject any third party javascript

------
johncoltrane
I've been using pinboard.com since the open beta, almost ten years ago. One of
the hidden (?) gems of the internet.

~~~
quambene
Do you mean pinboard.IN?

~~~
johncoltrane
Oops.

------
chrisked
www.pinboard.in is great. Could use some improvements, but it just works and
is reliable. Highly recommended.

~~~
quambene
What do you think about getpocket.com and flipboard.com? What are the cons of
pinboard.in over the other two?

~~~
andrei_says_
Small operation and simple functionality. No pressure to grow as a business
(and sell my data or close doors).

Also, the founder is an amazing writer.

~~~
quambene
Do you know if there is a free trial for pinboard.in? It seems that you can't
try it out without providing your credit card information, which is a UX no-go
for me.

~~~
chrisked
There is no free trial. Not that I’m aware of.

------
darekkay
I'm using Static Marks [1], my own tool to manage bookmarks. It's open source
ans browser/OS independent.

[1] [https://darekkay.com/static-marks/](https://darekkay.com/static-marks/)

~~~
marcinem
Hey, check [https://mailist.app](https://mailist.app) :)

~~~
pravj
Looks neat.

Can you explain more on the following point, in the non-personal information
section of the policy?

"navigation paths used while visiting the website or platform"

------
dhkxh
Related question - how many bookmarks do you have and how do you use them?
Because for my use I don't see a point of doing anything fancier that Ctrl-D
to bookmark and keeping them in <5 folders in my browser.

~~~
quambene
I am archiving many links in my desktop browser (about 50 folders with various
subfolders and each with a dozen links). The problem is that I would also like
to have them available on mobile devices. Sure, most of the time you will not
need them again. But with increasing regularity I am remembering that I was
reading something interesting somewhere and want to have a look again, but
can't find it in the web anymore. Then, you can figure out more easily where
you read it when having appropriate and well-structured bookmarks.

------
diehunde
Take a look at Buku:
[https://github.com/jarun/Buku](https://github.com/jarun/Buku)

------
Ultramanoid
[https://tiddlywiki.com](https://tiddlywiki.com)

